
Ask HN: Do you live in a city in the United States? - alec_kendall
I&#x27;m working on an idea for a SaaS product that is geared towards cities in the United States. I&#x27;m trying to gain a better understanding of a specific landscape in cities across the United States. I don&#x27;t want to share too many details on this post but if you live in a major city in the United States and would be willing to answer a couple questions I would greatly appreciate it.<p>My email is aleckendall585@gmail.com
======
_eht
Maybe hop in your car and take a tour?

~~~
alec_kendall
Unfortunately, I don’t have the finances to do that or the available time. An
investor contacted my University and is interested in acquiring my idea from
me. I built out my MVP to serve a hyper-niche market and I’d like to
familiarize myself with as much information as possible pertaining to other
cities so I can form an understanding of the potential scalability of my idea.
This meeting is in a week so I’m pressed for time and don’t have the financial
resources to go city-hopping.

~~~
_eht
Hmm... needs data stat, can't go reap data their self, asks for free data from
locals... So you want to flip our info for a quick profit. Nice.

I have a really hard time believing you have something to offer given that you
seem to be just starting a research phase you are unwilling to invest in
beyond a post on HN.

